# 13. EARNING with YOUR BEAUTIFUL VOICE!



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

How can we earn for a living with our voice?

1. Singing at an opera house
2. Singing at church 
3. Singing at concerts
4. Singing at competitions
5. Going viral on youtube etc. 
6. teaching our vocal technique 
7. recording a CD/selling our song on iTunes
8. Using your voice for voice-overs
9. 
10.
11.
12.
13.

Please add to this list whatever you believe will benefit a vocalist financially.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

9. Telemarketing

Hope I helped


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aramis said:


> 9. Telemarketing


Oh, A, this is so blunt while being so sharp!

:lol:...:lol:...:lol:...


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

Good one :tiphat:
10. Public speaking


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Does this thread strike anyone else as a sort of marketing pitch leading up to some online pay-for service, i.e. spamming, or is it just an oddly simple and naive post?

Aramis' highly satiric answering, "telemarketing" is, for the informational benefit of anyone who happens to be green and / or uninitiated, _one of the quickest of ways to destroy a voice or musical voice in training_ -- in fact any job where you talk more than no more than several hours per day is seriously bad news for singers and actors.


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

Ciao PetrB! 

Just looking for interesting ways to earn with using my voice...

I guess telemarketing could destroy your voice... but if you have a beautiful voice you might also have an upper hand at selling a product or service. So in a way it is earning with your voice.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

busking! helps if you play guitar.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Singing at weddings.

Learn to conduct and then find a job conducting a church choir. There always seem to be openings for choir directors on the bulletin boards I frequent.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DimiFrang said:


> Ciao PetrB!
> 
> Just looking for interesting ways to earn with using my voice...
> 
> I guess telemarketing could destroy your voice... but if you have a beautiful voice you might also have an upper hand at selling a product or service. So in a way it is earning with your voice.


"...in fact any job where you talk more than no more than several hours per day is seriously bad news for singers and actors."

So you do not care, in these NUMBERED posts of points to which you are asking forum members to contribute, about anyone with a trained voice as part of career, musicians and actors, if they make money at a job which ruins that voice?

Why are your entries numbered, as if from or writing up a book or booklet? And why don't you care if someone physically (and permanently) damages that voice by taking the wrong sort of employment in using it?


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

PetrB
-I think its easier to see what options you have if you have things numbered.
I am just looking for any examples or ideas that a voice can earn. 

Some people say that choir can ruin a voice but its something that some opera singers still choose to do to earn some extra money. 

Let's see what options we can come up with!

You are right anyone taking their voice carriers seriously should be very carful in choosing their employment to try to keep their voice as healthy as possible!!!


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

-Jobis...
Forgot about that one... I wonder if street performances work well for opera singers... hmmm...


Jobis said:


> busking! helps if you play guitar.


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

Lunasong said:


> Singing at weddings.
> 
> Learn to conduct and then find a job conducting a church choir. There always seem to be openings for choir directors on the bulletin boards I frequent.


I think conducting a church choir takes a lot of new skill to learn for a singer... but its possible =)
Singing at weddings should be fun!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

There's one "earning with beautiful voice" that trumps all the others, 
and renders all pecuniary considerations well into the shade that they so merit-






Of course, Walther _always_ had the voice- Eva awakened his heart, and Hans helped order and focus his mind.
The story unfolds over 4+ hours- but it's worth knowing.



> *An Immorality*
> 
> Sing we for love and idleness
> Naught else is worth the having
> ...


----------

